# Opening Day Schweitzer Edit



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

First time using my pole-cam, I have to say I'm pretty impressed. Warm temps made for some really fun spring riding. Now just to wait for more snow...


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Finally an edit with some decent music that's not hip hop or dubstep!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

lucky mother fucker


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Prodigy soundtrack.
Fresh pow.
Empty run.

Perfect.

- JD


----------

